# What a day at on whitmore! Pics



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

Well finally got out and scratched the itch, hit whitmore lake around 2pm fished until 430 without a hit, then at 445 the gills came through hot and heavy, got 15 in about twenty minutes, low and behold the crappies turned on and it was fish after fish until the bait was gone, got off the ice at 7pm was the last ones on the ice. Crappies were all over 11in gills were all around 8 in. Felt so good to be on the ice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Well done.nice catch! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

Great job, don't you just love when a plan comes together:lol:


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah gotta love it, the plan was gills during daylight and specs after dark however my brother and I had given up and was just sitting there shooting the breeze sharing some laughs when all of a sudden his bobber disappeared and he pulled up a slab Gill, then I pulled one up and the day was saved lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Great looking mess of fish, I haven't been able to get on the panfish in my lake yet, they have been evading me!


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Steve did the CO check you guys out there too?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

earlfriend said:


> Steve did the CO check you guys out there too?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah he checked us, was nice to us but didn't seem to curtious to some other folks, he confiscated some gear from the people next to me, thought that was a little much, how was he to you?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information ngine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

hardwatersteve said:


> Yeah he checked us, was nice to us but didn't seem to curtious to some other folks, he confiscated some gear from the people next to me, thought that was a little much, how was he to you?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information ngine


He was cool. I heard the whole conversation between him and the guy that was fishing without a license. My fiance and i were giggling at his story. "I'm just hangin out out here. Nope not fishing." DNR CO: "huh that's funny because I swear I saw you holding a rod when I came walking off the boat launch"


Doesn't make sense to me that you would risk a huge fine and
Losing your gear when a license cost as much as a tip up. I was out there Saturday and saw some guy run a hammer handle (no bigger than 18") northern to his car and drive off. 

We're you guys in the black frabill popup? We were slammin those slab crappie too!! In the blue fish trap.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kodiak33 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice catch! thx for sharing..


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

earlfriend said:


> He was cool. I heard the whole conversation between him and the guy that was fishing without a license. My fiance and i were giggling at his story. "I'm just hangin out out here. Nope not fishing." DNR CO: "huh that's funny because I swear I saw you holding a rod when I came walking off the boat launch"
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me that you would risk a huge fine and
> ...


We were right next to you guys in the artic bay shanty with yellow lettering, sounded like your fiance was having blast lol, my brother got a good laugh after I almost took the shanty out making a dash for one that came off and stayed in the whole knocking the lantern over burning my line and all sorts of craziness, but I got the fish. I didn't know that Guy lied about fishing without a license, I thought it was not about having his tipup marked, what a dummy I bet if he just told the truth he might have gotten off with a warning as he seemed like a pretty laid back CO, seen we were on the fish didn't even check ID just seen us pull out a green tag told us to have fun and walked away.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

Fishing without a License?  WHY


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

hardwatersteve said:


> We were right next to you guys in the artic bay shanty with yellow lettering, sounded like your fiance was having blast lol, my brother got a good laugh after I almost took the shanty out making a dash for one that came off and stayed in the whole knocking the lantern over burning my line and all sorts of craziness, but I got the fish. I didn't know that Guy lied about fishing without a license, I thought it was not about having his tipup marked, what a dummy I bet if he just told the truth he might have gotten off with a warning as he seemed like a pretty laid back CO, seen we were on the fish didn't even check ID just seen us pull out a green tag told us to have fun and walked away.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


HAHAHA Thats great! I basically did the same thing twice when I had a monster slab that I couldn't get through the six inch hole. Reach my hand down, spill my beer, knock over the bait and my glove goes down the hole....

Come on over and knock on the shanty if you see us out there. I'll do the same.

-earl


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

earlfriend said:


> HAHAHA Thats great! I basically did the same thing twice when I had a monster slab that I couldn't get through the six inch hole. Reach my hand down, spill my beer, knock over the bait and my glove goes down the hole....
> 
> Come on over and knock on the shanty if you see us out there. I'll do the same.
> 
> ...


Will do, I fish out there quite a bit around the same area, I plan on being out there the weekend of my bday Feb 4th.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i went fishing once with out a lic forgot all about friend called and said lets go fishing back before i fished alot never even thought about it fished for about 2 hrs and bam it hit me I DON"T HAVE A LIC.... left went and bought one 30 min trip came back sure enough a hr later here comes the CO I told him the story he laughed and said alot of people do that and all he does is make them go get one ... I have not meet a CO that has been a ***** yet and if they are it's for a reason


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

earlfriend said:


> HAHAHA Thats great! I basically did the same thing twice when I had a monster slab that I couldn't get through the six inch hole. Reach my hand down, spill my beer, knock over the bait and my glove goes down the hole....
> 
> Come on over and knock on the shanty if you see us out there. I'll do the same.
> 
> ...


The way the laws are getting, I'm surprised you can still have a beer with you while you fish.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice catch, that'll be tasty!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

FYI, if the cos name was Jason, he lives right down the road from there on 6 mile. I can say from my experience with him that he is a good guy. 

Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

Like I said, he walked up identified himself as dnr we quickly got our fishing license out, gave him no bull he gave us no bull, he knew we were on the fish and told us to carry on no questions asked.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

hardwatersteve said:


> Like I said, he walked up identified himself as dnr we quickly got our fishing license out, gave him no bull he gave us no bull, he knew we were on the fish and told us to carry on no questions asked.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Didn't mean anything by what I said, was just letting ya know that he lives close by is all. We have hunting property out that way and have had some trespassing issues over the years. He's always been quick to respond and very helpful. Hope the ice holds up for you guys. Can't wait to get out myself. We r heading to wawa Ontario in a couple weeks to do some backcountry riding and fishing. 

Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

castforcash said:


> Didn't mean anything by what I said, was just letting ya know that he lives close by is all. We have hunting property out that way and have had some trespassing issues over the years. He's always been quick to respond and very helpful. Hope the ice holds up for you guys. Can't wait to get out myself. We r heading to wawa Ontario in a couple weeks to do some backcountry riding and fishing.
> 
> Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


Nice, that's some beautiful country up there. We drive through wawa every year going on our annual fishing trip to ara lake up near lake nippigon.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

We've been riding up there for years and I am friends with some of the locals, so I figured with the lack of ice down here I am taking the ice gear and spending a few extra days fishing. Can't wait to go and I will definitely post some pics when I get back 

Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


----------



## rjk44 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, nice catch.....how much ice was on whitmore?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

rjk44 said:


> Hey, nice catch.....how much ice was on whitmore?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


3-5 inches everywhere I was, talked to a couple guys walking off when I was walking on, said becareful because they stumbled upon some places with 2in or less.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Any idea on what the rain did to it yesterday?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IceFreek (Jan 16, 2012)

The CO Jason is really cool. 3 of us were at Four Mile in the Mawr Pitt. 2 of us went to Mill Creek to get some more minnows. Didn't even think about the 3 tip-ups and 4 other lines we had in the water. LOL He was really cool about it. My dad told him what was going on and he was really cool about. Eventually started telling us about a guy that was out there the year before with a rope tied around his cest and to a tree as a safety precaution! LOL! I was peeing my pants laughing!


----------

